# Super Shy Cichlids



## mxg5299 (Oct 9, 2012)

My fish always run away as soon as anyone approaches the glass. They're out in the open when I'm not around, but as soon as I step in the room, they all scatter and hide in the back. Is there any way I can make my cichlids less shy?


----------



## syoung22 (Jun 15, 2012)

How many fish do you have in your tank? I know the more fish I have in mine, the less skittish they act. I guess they are too busy interacting with the others to pay me any attention...unless it's supper time.  However, when I first started my tank and only had 4 yellow labs in it...they always hid. As I started adding more and more fish, the more they would come out.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

How long have they been in the tank?


----------



## mxg5299 (Oct 9, 2012)

Its a 36 gallon thats been running for about a year. With the jewels, I have 2 bumblebee cichlids, 1 baby firemouth, and a sun/eclipse catfish. During my last water change, I rearranged my decorations so that the larger things that offered more cover were in the front. Now they are out in the open more often, but when I approach them, they run and hide in the back.


----------



## du3ce (Sep 11, 2012)

theyre probably gettting used to their surroundings


----------



## mxg5299 (Oct 9, 2012)

so keep switching up the decorations and add more fish?


----------



## du3ce (Sep 11, 2012)

well how long has it been since you switched the deco around? if its pretty recent i would let your fish adjust to its new surroundings.


----------



## mxg5299 (Oct 9, 2012)

I just rearranged 5 days ago


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

Mine were like that, still are a little, now everytime i go near the tank i give them just a few 1mm pellets, they soon learned lol
I do make sure im not giving too much food but they know now


----------



## mxg5299 (Oct 9, 2012)

Also, I noticed as they got older, they are starting to loose their enthusiasm for their food. They dont rush up to the top like they used to. I am feeding them cichlid flakes and bottom feeder pellets because they used to really like them. What specifically would you guys reccommend?


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Check your nitrates. High nitrates can cause skittish behavior along with lack of appetitie.


----------



## mxg5299 (Oct 9, 2012)

I have been having nitrate problems. I've gotten it back down to normal now, so I guess I just have to wait. What else do you think I could add for fish? (I have 2 jewels,2 bumblebees, 1 baby firemouth, and a sun/eclipse catfish in a 36 gallon.)


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Yeah....ummm. What is the footprint on your tank? As those crabro get older they get bigger. Too big for your tank I imagine. Mbuna need at least 48" for territorial purposes. If you need to keep that tank you could go with some dwarf species of SA, CA or African cichlids. Or some other group.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd say you are seeing the result of the rearranging and the tank being too small for your fish. Also the bumblebees are harem breeders, ideally stocked with 1m:7f. Could the jewels be spawning? They have a rep for killing everyone in the tank when protecting fry.


----------



## mxg5299 (Oct 9, 2012)

The larger bumblebee is the boss of the tank. The jewels haven't killed anything. And by footprint, you mean dimensions? 29 inches long, 20 inches tall, and 10.5 inches wide. The fish started coming out more after I rearranged, but they still are scared of humans. By their own, they come out into the open.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd get a 48" x 18" tank for the bumblebees and keep the 29" tank for just the pair of jewels. I'd rehome the fire mouth.


----------



## mxg5299 (Oct 9, 2012)

Firemouth hsa barely grown. Just like a lot of my fish. I think I'll be able to keep them for a while. I might upgrade eventually though.


----------



## Chekboy2 (Feb 5, 2011)

I noticed that when I had had only 2 in my tank they would be super skidish. They would hide and never eat food from the surface. After adding a few more fish and created some competition for food and space they are out constantly and become extremely active when I'm around the tank.


----------



## mxg5299 (Oct 9, 2012)

Yeah, I was told that adding more fish can inspire more activeness.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It's true that the right level of overcrowding (determined by your tank size and your species/gender selections) can manage aggression and make the fish more comfortable (safety in numbers) so they will be out and about more.


----------



## mxg5299 (Oct 9, 2012)

Its a 36 gallon with :
2 jewels cichlids
2 bumblebee cichlids
1 baby firemouth cichlid
1 sun/eclipse cat
Is there room for more fish?


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Look at your thread in 'Tank Setups'.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=250839


----------



## mxg5299 (Oct 9, 2012)

I appreciate the advise, and it makes sense. I just really hate starting over. I really like these cichlids. Should I just give them back to the seller and make a community tank?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=250839


----------

